# Wasp Enzo Review



## Axman (7 mo ago)

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I have the same pouch and it's great! The new red ones are my new favorite so I recommend those as well. Also great review video and shooting 👍👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the video review! I’m really happy it ended up working out for you, I know I’m a big fan of mine.


----------

